# Mack Snow leos..



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Could somebody tell me why many mack snows become yellow with age?


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

Because somewhere down the line they have been bred with normals, high yellows etc and it shows in down generations, not entirely sure why it only comes with age but that is why they go particuarly yellow.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ahh rubbish...so how do you make a white mack snow? just breed the whiter ones together?


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

umm wel ye i guess, some will just be more white then others. But yes obviously if you take two adults that are still very white then they are likely to give off that to the young in a fair few cases, so its certainly your best bet.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Breed the whitest Mack snow you can find to LINEBRED snows. They've been selectively bred for the lightest possible ground colour, and many of them are much more white/grey/black than any Mack snow I've ever seen.

That said, I don't know how many linebred snows are around now that Macks are so cheap to get hold of.

But Benjrobinson is right - the reason so many Macks yellow out is because people have been breeding them to high yellow and tangerine geckos - geckos who have been selectively bred for enhanced yellow and orange colouring. That sort of thing's hard to 'wipe out'.

I'd very much like to get hold of good monochromatic Mack Snows myself, even if I have to breed for it personally.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Is it not that one copy of the mack snow gene changes the visual apperance a bit, but it needs two to completly over rule the basic body colour.

Maybe I am barking up the wrong tree !


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

tbh babygyal if you want a really black and white snow go for a super!


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree with SSthisto - too many Macks are products of crossing to normals thus making some of them almost indistinguishable from normals!!

We now have two Mack Snows (very little yellow) and two Super Snows together with a trio of line bred snows - the intention being to produce better looking (in our opinion) less yellow Mack snows.

This process should also help when crossing other morphs such as albino's, raptors etc into the Mack Snows and super snow lines to produce better quality combo morphs in the future.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Breed the whitest Mack snow you can find to LINEBRED snows. They've been selectively bred for the lightest possible ground colour, and many of them are much more white/grey/black than any Mack snow I've ever seen.
> 
> That said, I don't know how many linebred snows are around now that Macks are so cheap to get hold of.
> 
> ...


This above about sums it up :2thumb:.
In a sence mack snow are visual het mack super snow visually exprssing half the gene giveing a diluted appearance.So less yellow the parent then less yellow the mack snow offspring as a adult.Best way to get back to black & white mack snow is breed a the whiteist mack snow to a line bred snow or the white strain of (fasciolatus).These breeding will give you very white mack snow and even white non mack snows.This same kind of this has happen before can i say blizzard they use to be only found in white.


----------

